
Google Desktop Update - Uncle_Sam
http://googledesktop.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-desktop-update.html
======
Groxx
The only thing really worth reading, as the rest is essentially excuses:

> _As of September 14, Google Desktop will no longer be available for
> download, and existing installations will not be updated to include new
> features or fixes._

Can we change the title to be something more like "Google Desktop: being
dropped"? Update implies 'something is changing', not 'everything is going
away', and that's really all there is to this blog post.

~~~
adgar
Excuses are for when you know you've done something wrong and wish to be
forgiven. I dont think they've done anything wrong, and more importantly, I
doubt many at google think they've done anything wrong. Google desktop is
ancient and designed for a very different time; I can't imagine which of its
features I would use these days.

~~~
Groxx
I'll rephrase that - excuses to avoid saying "we're on the chopping block".
Though in general I still stand by the term - there's no _content_ in the
paragraph before that statement. It's essentially "it's a good product, the
cloud and OS-driven search killed us" - in what way is that not merely an
attempt to avoid users' wrath?

As to uses, it's still much faster than Windows' search in my experience. And
has fewer errors - I've had 'results' from Windows' search that were incorrect
since 3 days ago, with a computer that was on > 12 hours per day.

------
iscrewyou
Makes sense. Google is really pushing for the cloud.

